# lots of new arrivals :)



## Vix (Apr 7, 2014)

Just want to say a massive congrats to all the new mums, there seem to have been a few in the last few weeks  and although the traumatic births aren't good to hear, it's great to know that there are healthy little ones being born and all the hard work is paying off. 

We're at the 21 week stage, and things are beginning to feel a bit more real now we've got over the 20 week scans/tests hurdle, but know there's still a long way to go.  How often do diabetic mums tend to have scans? We have our next one at 24 weeks as the obstetrician said she wants to keep a close eye on us, and I can't help but worry when she says that. Already on the 20 week scan the measurements were higher than the 50th percentile, looks to be about 75th and I'm already worried we'll have a massive baby as that's what every single medical professional seems to say when you mention being a diabetic and pregnant 'oh so you're prepared for a big baby then!'... erm thanks for that!

Anyway, that was off topic... big congratulations and hugs to all new mums, pregnant ladies and those who need them  

xx


----------



## Bloden (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats on your pregnancy, Vix.


----------



## Vix (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Bloden, I've kind of being avoiding the forum for a while as I was too scared of there being something picked up on the 20 week and earlier scans but now I feel ok to come on and ask for avice  xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2014)

Vix said:


> Thanks Bloden, I've kind of being avoiding the forum for a while as I was too scared of there being something picked up on the 20 week and earlier scans but now I feel ok to come on and ask for avice  xx



I hope everything goes smoothly for you Vix!


----------



## Bloden (Apr 8, 2014)

Vix said:


> Thanks Bloden, I've kind of being avoiding the forum for a while as I was too scared of there being something picked up on the 20 week and earlier scans but now I feel ok to come on and ask for avice  xx



That's understandable. Good to have you back tho!


----------



## tabbicles (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi vix! How have your blood sugars been? They always seem to say you'll have a big baby, my first was born 7 lb 8 which was lovely though was at just under 37 weeks so I guess if I went full term it would have been bigger  x


----------



## tabbicles (Apr 8, 2014)

Ps I was scanned every 2 weeks from 28 weeks, am 11 weeks now with number 2 so waiting for my scan in 2 weeks!  x


----------



## Bloden (Apr 8, 2014)

How exciting! How's it all going, Tabbicles?


----------



## tabbicles (Apr 8, 2014)

All fine so far, knackered and get really angry at things but blood sugars getting under control  sickness a lot better. Looking forward to scan (I'll be 13 weeks) though dreading telling work, quite a high pressured job so will be good to take pressure off me a bit and explain my moods! Am seeing hospital every 2 weeks and have midwife next week  x


----------



## Bloden (Apr 8, 2014)

Slam some doors. That always used to get the anger out of my system! My poor labrador would go and hide under a bed.


----------



## Cleo (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Vix ! Can't believe your over the half way mark already ! Well done 

In terms of your query : I had ante natal appointments (with obs, endo and DSN) every 2 weeks, had a scan at 12w, 20, and was entitled to 3 growth scans in the 3rd trimester (28, 32 and 36 weeks) but ended up having an extra one around week 30 because Isaac's estimated birth weight was on the small side.

I know it's easy for me to say BUT honestly try not worry - I actually think that it's good that your Dr said she wanted to see you in order to keep an eye on things ! It's so easy for us all to worry about things all the time but he truth is that the worrying isn't good for mum or baby  and try your best to ignore what people say about 'diabetic women have big babies' - there are LOADS of variables which affect the size of your baby ! Isaac was tiny ! Was born at 38+1 and weighed 2.53 kg ! My Type 1 friend had a hba1c in the 5s throughout her pregnancy and her baby's weight was in the 85th percentile .  

Just focus on doing your best in terms of your sugars (which you're already doing) and focus on the positive ! You will be fine ! 
Xx


----------

